# achtung diebstahl!



## rfgs (24. Mai 2008)

ich verlinke mal eigenmächtig.
der mit dem steppi ist n spezl,der mit dem intense ist wiederum dessen spezl.
haltet die augen offen!

merci


bei fragen,bitte an die im beitrag geposteten herren,ich hab die sache nur mit einem ohr mitbekommen.


gruß  

       roland

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337856


----------

